# Facelifted A6 Captured in Traffic, LEDs Confirmed



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We spotted a shot of the upcoming facelifted A6... well at least it's backside... from Autoblog.nl via GermanCarBlog. Not much can be ascertained from the limited angle other than a clear use of LEDs in the brake lights.
* Full Story *


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Facelifted A6 Captured in Traffic, LEDs Confirmed ([email protected])*

oooooooooo
so it looks like a refresh - no size change, so will it fit earlier C6?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Facelifted A6 Captured in Traffic, LEDs Confirmed (buddahvw)*

If no panels changed, then yeah. This is going to be a refresh much like the recent A3 update.


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Facelifted A6 Captured in Traffic, LEDs Confirmed ([email protected])*

George just got me a little excited


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

We'll watch for the lights to show up in the system, but it could take a while...


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMpl.us)*

I dont who to love more now, George or Rich


----------



## mahls10 (May 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (buddahvw)*

Refresh?
I thought the next a6 was a fully new one? 300hp 3.0 V6 based off of mod platform of the a5, a4, q5, etc.
I'm confused now...


----------



## crbrown (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Facelifted A6 Captured in Traffic, LEDs Confirmed ([email protected])*

The first image on this page on Audi.com shows led rear lights.
http://www.audiusa.com/audi/us....html


----------



## buddahvw (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Facelifted A6 Captured in Traffic, LEDs Confirmed (crbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crbrown* »_The first image on this page on Audi.com shows led rear lights.
http://www.audiusa.com/audi/us....html 

but those are Avant tails, they have had LED for a while,
the sedan has a totally different tail light, and we have not seen LED's for these yet
(until george posted that pic in this thread)


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMpl.us)*

Looking at the released pictures of the facelifted A6, a rear end upgrade is possible with new rear bumper cover, trunk lid and taillights. But it's probably going to require some body work to make the new parts fit the older sheetmetal (the rear panel might be a bit different for the different tails).


----------

